# Smoking MDMA Crystals



## Dark Soldier

Hello all!
Nice forums you guys got here 

I've got some crystal MDMA....

Question1: Can I smoke it, as is?
Question2: Can i wash it up to form a smokable version? (a la crack/cocaine)
Question3: If smoking, will it crystalise in my lungs and stay there and eventually kill me?

Only serious answers here kids 

Thanks for your time ,

Dark Soldier.


----------



## mental-tessy

some people say yeah you can, and some will say you cant. No need to wash it up if you have pure crystals.... and no (fingers crossed ) it wont kill you.

I've smoked crushed up pills a few times but have always been mangled on pills at the time so I dont know if I got any more battered cos of the smoking or just the pills I'd eaten.


----------



## PGTips

1) You can but its hugely wasteful
2) No
3) Drugs don't crystalise in your lungs. Meth and MDMA are both highly water soluble and instantly get absorbed into your blood once in your alveoli. Its an urban myth they crysalise.


----------



## beyond-infinity

the thing with mdma crystals is that u can get about 10 lungfulls of smoke from a tiny bit.  u can keep burning it and get more.  i smoked 40mg the first time i had mdma crystals, before i tried them through any other route.  for all the effort i didn't find it worthwhile.  only slight peripheral effects and a little extra mental and physical energy. i must have had about 30 bongs of the stuff.


----------



## redeemer

Are you putting MDMA into a bong and inhaling while letting the flame touch the MDMA? That would probably cause the MDMA to break down leaving a black mess behind.
I have never tried smoking MDMA and I have no idea what the health risks are, but if you would want to do it I would assume it should be done as you do when smoking methamphetamine, i.e. letting it evaporate and not burn.


----------



## Sprinklervibes

since there are so few experiences that deal with this I'd say it is possible but a big waste... If you got some crystal mdma just snort or eat it while thinking about all the people on the world that can't get any true mdma


----------



## StratusBouce

^he could be talking about a speed bong.


----------



## bikki_muncher69

Why would u want to smoke mdma? its not made for smokeing thats why they made it into pill form der. But! if you were thinking of smokeing it use a lightbulb vaporizer personally id snort it


----------



## TheDEA.org

If you want to smoke it, I would try to freebase it, then smoke the (liquid) freebase with a freebase pipe (where you heat the glass with the flame, no direct flame-drug contact.)    I haven't heard of anybody doing this yet, so I make no promises on results.


----------



## Sprinklervibes

also would smoking mdma trough a bong work? It's water soluble?


----------



## EpicureanDream

/\ Damn stoners, you can NOT smoke chems out of a pipe designed for smoking organic stuff like tobacco and weed; you must smoke it in a crack/DMT/meth style pipe (no direct flame contact with the drugs, the drugs lay on a bit of glass and you heat it carefully underneath.) TheDEA.org said it right.

That's if you can actually smoke MDMA! 

And yes, MDMA is very water soluble.

BTW, can anyone smell a troll?


----------



## PGTips

Sprinklervibes said:
			
		

> *also would smoking mdma trough a bong work? It's water soluble? *


 So you want to bubble a water soluble "gas" through water and inhale what comes through the other end? If its water soluble it'll dissolve in the water, and you'll not get any MDMA being inhaled. 

As EpicureanDream says, what is it about some stoners trying to bong anything?


----------



## beyond-infinity

damn.  must have been placebo.  works every time


----------



## Mettray

EpicureanDream said:
			
		

> */\ Damn stoners, you can NOT smoke chems out of a pipe designed for smoking organic stuff like tobacco and weed; you must smoke it in a crack/DMT/meth style pipe (no direct flame contact with the drugs, the drugs lay on a bit of glass and you heat it carefully underneath.)*



True, you can't smoke chems out of a bong.  For the high-rolling/asthmatic/whatever stoner who owns a vaporizer, however...  


love
mettray


----------



## certified_bomb

Yes you can if you use a ice pipe, quite successfully.


----------



## Inso

I've not done MDMA crystals, but friends of mine have, and I've only heard of it being dabbed in the mouth. Can you snort mdma crystals I've always wondered?


----------



## Don Luigi

Inso said:
			
		

> I've not done MDMA crystals, but friends of mine have, and I've only heard of it being dabbed in the mouth. Can you snort mdma crystals I've always wondered?


Yes, read this http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=301696


----------



## purplefirefly

Smoking mdma:

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/search.php?searchid=1488483

Snorting mdma:

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/search.php?searchid=1488485

The ED Directory is your friend.

Happy Reading. *insert smiley*


----------



## Techno Notice

MDMA is not designed for smoking, and technically not snorting (thogh this u can get away with) just like you would'nt bomb coke or Ket.  

Bombing it in a rizla and digesting it is the best way, affetive enough.  Plus i've heard that smoking any chemicals/uppers can stick your lungs together, and u get that cliky feeling in them when u breathe.  Don't do it dude!

Just recovering from bit of a binge now actually!  Duvets, blankets, yogurt, bananas, pure spliffs, psychedelic dub, G-Force, salvia, milk...I swear i'm actually begging to enjoy my comedowns u know!!!


----------



## Don Luigi

Salvia on a comedown..*shudders* lol


----------



## Sandbag

Dark Soldier said:
			
		

> Hello all!
> Nice forums you guys got here
> 
> I've got some crystal MDMA....
> 
> Question1: Can I smoke it, as is?
> Question2: Can i wash it up to form a smokable version? (a la crack/cocaine)
> Question3: If smoking, will it crystalise in my lungs and stay there and eventually kill me?
> 
> Only serious answers here kids
> 
> Thanks for your time ,
> 
> Dark Soldier.


1 - No, minimal/placebo effect at best.  Don't expose directly to flame, smoke it out of an oil pipe (meth pipe).
2 - You cannot make a smokable "freebase" or anything.  You can wash a lot of binders and cut out via acetone to clean it up though.
3 - Stupidest urban legend ever.  Any water-soluble compound cannot and will not recrystallize in a moist environment like your lungs.  This means crystal meth, MDMA, etc. will not recrystallize in your lungs.

I have gotten a decent headrush and body high from smoking molly (MDMA crystals) out of a meth pipe before; the effects were faster, weaker, and very short lived in comparison to oral or insuffulation...it was even less exciting than injecting MDMA which is a fairly big let down when you actually do it.


----------



## Sleaze

purplefirefly said:
			
		

> Smoking mdma:
> 
> http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/search.php?searchid=1488483



_Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms._


----------



## Chronik Fatigue

It's a waste of rock... It does have some effect, not necessarily pleasant, and it really can't be good for your cardio-vascular system, leaves you very light headed. Again, not in a good way.


----------



## Don Luigi

You could probably get the same buzz from smoking paracetamol.


----------



## MazDan

Sleaze said:
			
		

> _Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms._




Sleaze.........check out the ED Directory at the top of the index in Ecstasy Discussion.


----------



## purplefirefly

Sleaze said:
			
		

> _Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms._




I guess that didn't work out the way I wanted it to...

As MazDan mentioned, check out the ED directory as that's where I pulled those things from anyway.


----------



## AuraithX

Why has no one tried to freebase it and smoke it yet? ::curious::


----------



## Sandbag

AuraithX said:
			
		

> Why has no one tried to freebase it and smoke it yet? ::curious::


See my post above...I have freebased MDMA.HCl crystals out of a meth pipe before...the effects were unimpressive.


----------



## Ylide

Sandbag said:
			
		

> See my post above...I have freebased MDMA.HCl crystals out of a meth pipe before...the effects were unimpressive.




Wait, did you smoke the actual solid material, or did you convert it to the free amine and smoke the resultant oil?


----------



## Sandbag

Ylide said:
			
		

> Wait, did you smoke the actual solid material, or did you convert it to the free amine and smoke the resultant oil?


MDMA.HCl = methylenedioxymethamphetamine hydrochloride; so it's still the solid hydrochloride crystal...not the free amine....I believe the freebase form of MDMA is a liquid at room temp.


----------



## Ylide

Well, then you didn't freebase it, you just smoked the MDMA salt, and I highly doubt that's gonna vaporize significantly before decomposing.  The free amine however might be a different story.  Although the boiling point looks like it's around 300 C it could be possible to vaporize it well enough to get a good lungful of it.  Then again it will probably smell and taste like burning ass.


----------



## Sandbag

Ylide said:
			
		

> Well, then you didn't freebase it, you just smoked the MDMA salt


Yeah, I am aware that it was not technically freebasing.  But the way in which you smoke say, methamp.hcl is often referred to as 'freebasing' even though the chemical you are smoking is not actually the free amine.  To my knowledge to free amine of both methamp and MDMA is exceptionally toxic and hazardous to your body via any method of consumption.  Yeah...it would taste like ass....thought it's not like smoking the hydrochloride crystal is going to taste much better though.


----------



## Kastr0

Save your lungs the trouble of cleaning that up, just take the MDMA orally or something.


----------



## zyNc973

snort it


----------



## getafix

you can smoke it. have no doubt. the effects are different. warm fluffy and wanna sleep. you will wake up with dilated pupils and have the same sort of mental ataxia but it doesn't last as long as taking it orally or snorting it.

tastes devine but you have to be careful not to pyrolyse it. smoke is bad basically, you just want to vapourise it.

salts still evapourate, it does not have to be freebase.


----------



## OrbitalCombustion

For the hell of it I IV’ed Molly a few times. Smoked shrooms. Put hydros and coke over weed bowls. Dropped liquid LSD in my eyes. Any of yall have bizarre drug ROA’s?


----------

